# Cannot figure how to install Broadcom wifi driver for BCM4313 card.



## EliteSkull (Aug 9, 2020)

Hi, I am new to freebsd, hence the command-line interface, I was having trouble using commandline interface so I am using GhostBSD with FreeBSD 12 for ease.
However, I cannot figure out how to install Broadcom wifi driver and how to configure wifi, the FreeBSD page says to edit the kernel configuration file but I am not able to find it at the specified location even with root access. I need help locating it and as I am a noobie to this new OS, I need help setting up wifi, also there was a page saying to install the driver using ports but i cannot find the ports folder either and to install the ports, I need wifi.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 10, 2020)

GhostBSD is not supported here.

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, XigmaNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------

